# catching mullet without cast net?



## livin2fish5 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hello all , got a question .. Is there anyway to catch mullet other then a cast net , like mabye some kinda minnow trap ? i found a few spots that have tons of perfect size mullet , but its all oysters and sticks and i already lot on cast net this year ... any tips ?*


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*mullet*

You could try a small snagging set up, we snag peanut bunker here in the fall and it works pretty well... salt


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

You could try a seine net if you can wade where you want to catch them but it may be difficult with all the snags you mentioned. In my experience snagging hooks do not work nearly as well on mullet as they do on bunker. The mullets scales are a little tougher, and they may react to the line in the water also.

John


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Get a cane pole or ultralight, get some oats and a white plastic lure and the smallist hook you can find. Cut the lure in to a tiny oat size chunk then put it down below a float and throw the oats over the float, they eat the oats and think the plastic is one of the oats.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw guys flyfishing for big mullet on Carolina Outdoor Journal. Looked like a hoot.
Shark123 is on it w/ the cane pole of bream buster. Go to a fly shop and pick up some #16 or smaller hooks.


----------

